# sparewheel



## TUGGY (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi can anybody help i am looking for a 16" sparewheel for by fiat burstner.

Thanks

John


----------



## DMS (Apr 26, 2010)

what year is your van ??
as i have a brand new spare for 2002 to 2007 fiat 16" with new michelin xc camping tyre.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Best bet will probably be a Fiat dealership. Not cheap but at least you will be sure of getting the right wheel !! 

Then you have to buy the tyre of course 8O


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I have a 16" Fiat/Peugeot Alloy wheel and tyre open to offers for it. It's from a 2003 model and in good condition.


----------



## TUGGY (Dec 1, 2005)

what year is your van ?? 
as i have a brand new spare for 2002 to 2007 fiat 16" with new michelin xc camping tyre.

Hi the van is a 2007 Burstner Elegance i821 model it as five studs at around seven and a half cm from one stud center to the next.

John


----------

